# Can't find the RetroArch PCSX2 core in 1.9.0



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 30, 2020)

Is it in one of the nightlies? I just saw Modern Vintage Gamer's video about PCSX2 finally coming to RetroArch, and was eager to try things out!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2020)

It's not in official or nightly builds right now because it's still in development. The recent video you saw was for the Series S/X, which is also in the process of development and isn't quite perfect yet (IIRC MVG said it was a huge pain in the ass just getting it to run). 

https://github.com/aliaspider/pcsx2/releases < You can grab the latest Retroarch Core binary from here if you want to, but IMO don't bother because it's definitely not a finished product.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 1, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's not in official or nightly builds right now because it's still in development. The recent video you saw was for the Series S/X, which is also in the process of development and isn't quite perfect yet (IIRC MVG said it was a huge pain in the ass just getting it to run).
> 
> https://github.com/aliaspider/pcsx2/releases < You can grab the latest Retroarch Core binary from here if you want to, but IMO don't bother because it's definitely not a finished product.



I see. I was under the impression it was in the nightly, but that makes sense if they're still ironing out the kinks here and there. I figured maybe some of the problems MVG was experiencing may have been exclusive to running that core on an Xbox Series S as opposed to a full on PC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2020)

https://www.libretro.com/index.php/work-in-progress-pcsx2-libretro-core-in-development/ < You can read more here, but tl;dr it's not ready just yet. But it'll probably pop up in a nightly soon, maybe in a couple weeks or so from now possibly.


----------

